# Who needs Nissan when we've got ....Hitachi?



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

So you thought that Nissan did all their own engineering?

Think again:

http://www.hitachi.co.jp/Div/apd/en/products/list.html

(Marc, you may find some parts look vaguely familiar - like BSs and the ilk.)


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Does any car maker make all their own components even if they carry their brand -name? Is that what you meant?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

flynn said:


> Does any car maker make all their own components even if they carry their brand -name? Is that what you meant?


I've been researching patents on FI systems. Eventually led me to the Hitachi site. Thought that if I could get into the guts of the XT's powertrain modules maybe I could find a way to hack the ECU and mod the fuel system.

Am aware of OEM and manufacturing. But it took me by surprise to find that Hitachi makes just about every interesting piece of technology in our engines - including the mundane stuff like balance shafts, prop shafts, brake calipers...the list goes on.

Seems to me that maybe now there's another source for expensive and sometimes hard to find Nissan mechanical bits. (Where I live the local Nissan distributor controls the spares.)

Did you see the adjustable suspension on the site...


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Would they sell retail and if so I doubt your local distributor be a happy? It's a downside to Nissan that there don't seem to be many pattern parts suppliers.

Looks as if they've been supplying Nissan and Toyota since the 30's and are a far eastern equivalent of Bosch GmbH, producing everything from automotive parts to consumer electronics. Perhaps the most interesting thing is the complex cross-holdings most of the car makers now have. Hard to know what you're buying.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Eddie, am I missing something? How did you link Hitachi's products to Nissan? I can't seem to find any relation on the website you have posted.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Jalal, Hitachi Automotive are the suppliers of our XTs' fuel injection, TBs, engine computers, suspension, brakes, alternators, prop shafts, ABS and just about every other component you can think of. 

(Including some exotic suspension set-ups that our rides could benefit from - like air suspension and adjustable ride/height shocks.)

If you scroll through the product lists, you'll see they even supply the balancer-shaft assemblies, prop shafts etc.

Flynn, you're absolutely right about them and Bosch, Valeo, etc. Except that if you compared Hitachi ABS brake units versus the Bosch latest generation units for instance, ours kinda look like dinosaurs, LOL.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> Jalal, Hitachi Automotive are the suppliers of our XTs' fuel injection, TBs, engine computers, suspension, brakes, alternators, prop shafts, ABS and just about every other component you can think of.


That is what am trying to establish. How did you relate the pics posted on the Hitachi website to our specific Nissan X-Trail parts? (apart from the photos posted on the Hitachi website)

They could be parts manufactured for any other car make for all I know. OR is it a known fact that Nissan uses Hitachi systems/parts in their cars. Sorry, this is all new to me 

IF Hitachi does manufacture these parts for Nissan (and other car manufacturers) I doubt they will sell direct to public, as they would have contracts in place with Nissan (and others) stopping them from doing so (legally)

EDIT: OK, so I went back to search for Nissan's history and found THIS. It seems like Nissan (Nippon Sangyog) and Hitachi were ONE company at one stage in the 30's, so that explains a lot to me now.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

My dad had a 1998 Dodge Ram and the brake parts said AC Delco. Hitachi in Nissan? As long as it doesn't say FORD I'm okay with it


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> It seems like Nissan (Nippon Sangyog) and Hitachi were ONE company at one stage in the 30's, so that explains a lot to me now.


Interesting article - I did not know that!

Now that I know Hitachi make most of the drivetrain parts, it may be easier to find an alternative source - since as Flynn pointed out they supply Toyota as well (although Toyota spares have surpassed Mercedes in prices!).

There are quite a few parallel importers in Singapore for Toyota parts. Haven't yet come across a Nissan parts importer. (Help - any Singapore Nissan owners here?)

If you check the Hibachi site, they make GDI injectors - I wonder if Gasoline Direct Injection is going to be found in future QR25s - GDI is going to be the only way to get a decent, and reliable power boost on NA engines.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> IF Hitachi does manufacture these parts for Nissan (and other car manufacturers) I doubt they will sell direct to public, as they would have contracts in place with Nissan (and others) stopping them from doing so (legally)


This is correct, J. But at least now if I happened to chance upon someone from Hibachi Automotive I could maybe get him to part with info on how to hack their systems!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have only come across ONE parallel importer for x-trail parts in Australia and they do sell parts cheaper than the dealers, but it is limited to body panels only. 

The only other realiable source for exy parts are the wreckers in Sydney, you can almost find anything you want for less than half the price of a new part 

Hack into their system? Hmmm, good luck with that  Nissan has protected this trade secret for more than 7 years with our exy and am yet to find someone who can let me in on that secret (even with my contacts inside Nissan) LOL

I think the day anyone would find a way to do that, it'll be like winning the lotto. hehehehe (Big $$$ to be made)


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Hibachi are now providing electric motors to Toyota for their Lexus/Harrier hybrid.

(The Hybrid XT probably uses a Hibachi system?)

More here:http://www.hitachi.co.jp/Div/apd/en/products/eps/index.html

No XT parts here at the wrecker's yards - the cars get re-exported whole because most of them are less than 3 years old.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

flynn said:


> Would they sell retail and if so I doubt your local distributor be a happy?


Whoops, English is supposed to be my first language. Made sense to me at the time.


----------

